# SAS Survival Handbook



## survival

Anyone read this book? I know its got a lot of great reviews. Just want to hear from the hometeam what you say.


----------



## zionprepper

I've heard great things about it.
I'm planning on picking it up within the next 2-4 weeks.
I'll give you my opinion as soon as I thumb through it.


----------



## Leon

I study it and keep a copy on my smartphone. I think its really good, then again so is the us army survival guide.


----------



## ROTAC

Got a copy of this when it first came out over 20yrs ago stating to feel old


----------



## insatiable ONE

I have the full size copy, cost me $ 120.00 for a copy in used excellent condition. 
Also have the pocket size. It only covers a smaller / condensed portion of the large book.

It is the book I would have on me if I could only have one I think.
Covers edible/poisonous plants, animals, insects. 
Fire techniques, strategy, camp craft, health, rescues, disasters, survival at sea, just to name off a few topics.

Lists all regions of EVERY continent. 
A must have in my opinion.

The book is one of the best I own, next to the Poor Man's James Bond series ( 4 book series & one revised modern copy)


----------



## machinejjh

I have the compact version in my BOB, and the digital on my phone. Must have.


----------



## JDE101

Good info! I have a couple of US Army survival manuels, but now I'm going to have to get this one as well!


----------



## punch

wow did not know this, guess I'm joining this book club. Thanks fellers!

punch


----------



## Alaska

Here is a link for a lot of other useful manuals including the Ranger handbook. all free downloads



38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks - Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More | Truth is Treason


----------



## machinejjh

Here's a link to 500 free military manuals.

500 Free U.S. Military Manauls Survival Ebooks Info Center

Plus they have a link to 22,000 manuals for $27!


----------



## punch

Alaska said:


> Here is a link for a lot of other useful manuals including the Ranger handbook. all free downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks - Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More | Truth is Treason


thanks for posting this, really useful info.

punch


----------



## Alaska

Most certainly welcome


----------



## JDE101

Thanks for the links guys. Very useful and much appreciated.


----------



## Alaska

Another possible source for info

Survival Books (Free Downloads) GARDENING, WILD FORAGING AND SELF SUFFICIENCY - 12160 Social Network


----------



## Luma

Alaska said:


> Here is a link for a lot of other useful manuals including the Ranger handbook. all free downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks - Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More | Truth is Treason


Thanks for this. I have been putting together a survival binder and I'm sure this will come in handy!


----------



## Alaska

I put all mine on a jump drive that i carry in my pocket all the time


----------



## WoadWarrior

I just thought I would share this link as well... it has a ton of eBooks on it. It's from urbansurvivalsite.com Link


----------



## WoadWarrior

Alaska said:


> I put all mine on a jump drive that i carry in my pocket all the time


It would be worthwhile to purchase a tablet... and put them on that. That way... you can access them in the field and don't need a computer to read the jump drive. Plus... you can add maps, aerial views, etc.


----------



## Deebo

Bump to save


----------



## Operator6

Someone should come out with an emp proof device to store books on. Truly tested and one that works.


----------



## Deebo

Not to change subjects, but ive been looking for two hours, for a list of PDFs and short stories, that was listed on here.
Some of the names I remember were frugal squirrels, and I think it was a list that was with the farmers almanac.
Anybody smarter than me, well, wait, someone please help a dumb guy out.
Also, I remember on my phone it was something like shtf/files/
had an awesome list of short stories, and some manuals.


----------



## Sasquatch

Deebo said:


> Not to change subjects, but ive been looking for two hours, for a list of PDFs and short stories, that was listed on here.
> Some of the names I remember were frugal squirrels, and I think it was a list that was with the farmers almanac.
> Anybody smarter than me, well, wait, someone please help a dumb guy out.
> Also, I remember on my phone it was something like shtf/files/
> had an awesome list of short stories, and some manuals.


You sure it was here and not over at OTP?


----------



## Targetshooter

WOW ,, I got a hell of a lot of good info from these post , thank you all very much , I will have to get a new printer after I print everything , lmao ." the wife is going to kill me .


----------



## inceptor

Operator6 said:


> Someone should come out with an emp proof device to store books on. Truly tested and one that works.


They have actually invented this. It's called PAPER.


----------



## A Watchman

I have a copy of the SAS Handbook in my library. I recommend it.


----------



## Operator6

inceptor said:


> They have actually invented this. It's called PAPER.


You going to carry 300 books in ur BOB ? Check ur self.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have a huge electronic library that I sell on eBay on a data DVD. For my use, I store it on a DVD disk, memory card, Computer and on a tablet just for contingency's. I also have some books saved to my phone like the survival manual.

I have the SAS Survival Handbook (hard copy) in all of our BOB's incase of separation. In my wife's BOB I also have the Survival Escape and Evasion Manual.


----------



## Deebo

I found it!!!


----------



## Deebo

Here is a site that has many SHTF books that can be downloaded free. I like the foxfire books.
Index of /shtffiles/books_and_reading/




HMMM, on ricky's post, where I found this, its underlined.


----------

